# Possible liver disease



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

What hip medication was he on? Was it Rimadyl?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry your sweet Tucker is having such problems. I have an immune compromised springer who had hemolytic anemia. It is treated with many strong drugs which can compromise liver function. Many on the HA board use denosyl and SamE products. Here is one site that might tell you more: http://www.discountpetmedicines.com/liver-meds-supplements/ Make sure you talk to your vet to make sure this would not interfere with any other treatments he is receiving. Also, I would research diet and see if what he is on currently is the best for this condition. I hope you find lots of info here... I know that you'll find lots of support and shoulders to lean on and ears to listen. We'll be sending good thoughts and prayers your way for you and Tucker.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish I could tell you that, but elevated liver enzymes were the first sign of a problem with my 14 year old Husky.

I would ask for some follow up tests, including ultrasound to look at the liver. It is possible that his liver enzymes were elevated due to the meds (mine was never on meds, so that wasn't his issue) but you should continue with follow up blood work as often as possible to know what is going on. There are several diseases that can cause an increase, such as Cushings disease. There is the possibility of fatty liver disease, and of course a tumor at that age unfortunately as well. 

It is great that you have found this out, now you know that you need to watch for other things in case they develop. But stay on top of it and work with your vet to get to the bottom of the problem, that way you know what you are dealing with and if he can be treated.


----------



## Nikegurl24 (Jul 19, 2008)

Argos' Mom said:


> What hip medication was he on? Was it Rimadyl?


Yes that was the name of the med.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I would definitely ask the vet, but Argos was on Rimadyl for a very short period of time and I took him off. When he started having problems with his hips and I wanted to give aspirin, they asked me if he had any Rimadyl in the last week. I don't remember the entire conversation as I was really worried about Argos and it didn't apply since he hadn't taken any Rimadyl recently but there was something about Rimadyl staying in the body for a period of time even after you stop giving it. If I had given Rimadyl in the last week, I couldn't give aspirin. I don't know much about it other than the medication is metabolized by the liver. I would definitely ask your vet what he thinks. If your dog is sick, I would want to know answers. Do some research on Rimadyl and maybe you can find out if this is common. I took Argos off of it because I had heard some bad things about it, and I also like to go for a more natural way of medicating my baby.

Welcome to the forum btw. The people here are an amazing wealth of knowledge.Tucker is beautiful and we'd love to see lots of pics. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Nikegurl24 said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and thought this would be a good place to go. I have a 14yr old Golden Retriever, Tucker. He has been recently throwing up and was taken off his hip medication due to elevated liver enzymes. He went in for his follow-up and it was revealed that since being off his meds, his liver enzymes are still climbing. Please tell me there is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow here, and that with a watchful eye and a few shots that he will be ok.


I'm sorry to hear this. What was the med that he was on? If an NSAID, liver damage is one of the effects of long term use. They are often prescribed for older dogs to manage pain, and without too much concenr about side effects as the thinking is to keep them pain free and comfortable for as long as they have left.

At 14, Tucker has lived what is now felt to be a very long life for a Golden. Liver function often begins to be compromised at this age even without having been on certain medications. I hope that your vet determinse that something can be done to ease his symptoms.

You are in my thoughts.


Edit: After posting this I see that it was Rimadyl that Tucker was on, which is an NSAID.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

When we talked to the vet about Argos' HD he did say that alot of meds used for the pain are hard on the liver and/or kidneys. The look at it like this, with the meds they have a good quality of life, being pain free, for quite some time. Without the meds they have a very poor quality of life due to the pain. I'm not sure that I like the idea of trading one problem for another. That is why we chose to try out supplements and massage before looking into pain meds. 14 yrs is a good life for a dog. I hope that you have some more great years with him. I'm not sure if there is something to give him to help or not but know that we are thinking of you both.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

There are many different things it can be, the most frustrating is when you and the vet cannot pinpoint the problem. I went thru something similar last year with my now 12 year old. Vomitting, diahrea, and lots of worry on my part. The only thing that showed up was elevated liver values. I choose to treat her with milk thistle and Sam-E. Monthly we would re-check her liver numbers and several months later they returned to normal. So there is the possiblitity og a pot of gold, don't give up.
Welcome to the forum, sorry it is not on less stressful terms.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I will definitely have to remember the milk thistle and SAM-E if we ever need it. I'm so glad your dog is doing well now. Btw, you have a beautiful bunch of Goldens there.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Argos' Mom said:


> I will definitely have to remember the milk thistle and SAM-E if we ever need it. I'm so glad your dog is doing well now. Btw, you have a beautiful bunch of Goldens there.


I forgot to add as her levels got back to normal I later switched to an item from Nature's Farmacy called Dogzymes Liver Support. I believe they have a website.
And thank you for the nice compliment on my girls.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your Tucker is beautiful. I'm so sorry you and he are facing this problem. Hopefully you'll get some answers here and we are always here for support. Prayers for Tucker boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I am sorry you had to find us under this circumstances. My dog Beau is on so much meds for his heart, seizures, arthritis and thyroid and has to have his test done at every three months. The last time my vet told me to start adding milk thistle because his level's were alittle higher than last. I got it at the GNC store. I havent looked for it anywhere else. But after reading AmbikaGR advice I am adding the other stuff. 
Hopefully the vet will be able to pinpoint what is causing it and get it back down. And I would ask him about the milk thistle and Sam-E.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. Rimadyl and any NSAID has the potential to cause liver problems.

I'd also suggest Milk Thistle. They use it for humans with liver problems as well. Here's a link from U of MD Medical Center about it's use.

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/milk-thistle-000266.htm

Best of luck to your boy. My thoughts are with him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I gave milk thistle to Buck &Kaycee (175 mg) daiily for liver "cleanig" and Honey is stiill on it Hubby & I take 1000 mg cap daily.


----------



## Nikegurl24 (Jul 19, 2008)

I wanted to say "Thank You" to all you lovely people for all all the kinds words, support, and advice about my current situation w/ Tucker. I have spoken to my mom and she is going to talk to Tucker's doctor about the Milk Thistle and SAMe as a possible treatment. Thanks again, you have all been some helpful.

Casey


----------



## kissi (Feb 7, 2015)

*Darned liver disease*

My daughter has a lovely partner penny. She is her service dog. She was diagnosed this week with liver disease, distended belly , weight loss,go ting and diarrhea and lethargy. We are in shock, devastated. She is getting vitamin k her blood is not clotting so she received plasma. She will not eat..... Help


----------

